# How do I increase my base memory for dos to run really old software?



## Jack White (Sep 17, 2002)

I have an old cd called Mario Teaches Typing and it needs 580k of base
memory to run.
I did get it to run on an XP machine but I can't get it to run on my
98 2nd edition machine properly.
In the start I had no ems memory and not enough base memory either,
after removing the NOEMS from the config.sys I had a lot of EMS
memory, but still not enough base memory.
I tried about an year ago and then gave up.
This is what the config.sys file looked like after that.

REM To make a DOS Boot Diskette; See the file C:\DOSBOOT\DOSBOOT.TXT

[common]
dos=high,umb
buffers=40
device=c:\windows\himem.sys /testmemff
DEVICE=C:\WINDOWS\EMM386.EXE

rem The below DOS CD ROM driver is not required to run Windows 98.
rem TShoot: DEVICE=c:\cdrom\OakCdRom.SYS /D:IDECD000

Here's what the autoexec.bat file looked like after that.

C:\PROGRA~1\NETWOR~1\MCAFEE~1\SCAN.EXE C:\
@IF ERRORLEVEL 1 PAUSE
@Echo off
REM To make a DOS Boot Diskette; See the file C:\DOSBOOT\DOSBOOT.TXT

path C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND

REM Environment Settings For McAfee VirusScan
SET PATH=%PATH%;C:\PROGRA~1\NETWOR~1\MCAFEE~1
rem - By Windows Setup - mscdex.exe /d:IDECD000 /L:M

I got up to about 556k of base memory this way.

Well after an year I tried again to see if I can get up to 580k of
base memory.
This is what my config.sys file looks like now

REM To make a DOS Boot Diskette; See the file C:\DOSBOOT\DOSBOOT.TXT

[common]

devicehigh=c:\windows\himem.sys /testmemff
DEVICEHIGH=C:\WINDOWS\EMM386.EXE 
dos=high,umb
buffers=10

rem The below DOS CD ROM driver is not required to run Windows 98.
rem TShoot: DEVICEHIGH=c:\cdrom\OakCdRom.SYS /D:IDECD000

This is what my autoexec.bat file looks like now

LH C:\PROGRA~1\NETWOR~1\MCAFEE~1\SCAN.EXE 
LH C:\@IF ERRORLEVEL 1 PAUSE
@Echo off
REM To make a DOS Boot Diskette; See the file C:\DOSBOOT\DOSBOOT.TXT

path C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND

REM Environment Settings For McAfee VirusScan
SET PATH=%PATH%;C:\PROGRA~1\NETWOR~1\MCAFEE~1
rem - By Windows Setup - mscdex.exe /d:IDECD000 /L:M

I got up to 576k of base memory this way.
The total base memory was 636k, but 60k of it was still being used.
When I change the buffer setting to 9, or 8, or 7, or 6, or 5, or 4, I
still don't get over 576k of base memory so I left it at 10.
I am getting very close and Mario teaches typing did run for a little
while before the computer crashed when Mario started talking.
I then reinstalled Mario Teaches Typing and I choose "NO SOUND" and
"NO MUSIC" while installing.
Then I went to the C:\WINDOWS\MARIO\ folder and I right clicked on the
Mario application in the folder and I changed the 3 settings at the
bottom from "auto" to 1024 and I also unchecked "uses HMA".

After doing all this I can get Mario Teaches Typing to run WITHOUT
sound and music with only 576k of base memory, however I would love to
be able to get to 580k and run Mario Teaches Typing properly since
Mario's comments are the most fun part of this software.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Run it on your XP machine? XP runs this stuff virtually, so it's safer (more stable) and often runs some of these really old programs better... If you need it on the 98 machine - upgrade to XP. Sorry, but I really think that, other than dual booting with DOS, that's your only real choice


----------



## Jack White (Sep 17, 2002)

MarkA said:


> Run it on your XP machine? XP runs this stuff virtually, so it's safer (more stable) and often runs some of these really old programs better... If you need it on the 98 machine - upgrade to XP. Sorry, but I really think that, other than dual booting with DOS, that's your only real choice


I actually did figure out how to get more base memory after I posted this thread.
All I had to do was change one line in the config.sys file.
I hate to change DEVICEHIGH=C:\WINDOWS\EMM386.EXE 1024 to DEVICEHIGH=C:\WINDOWS\EMM386.EXE RAM
I now have 604k base memory and I think that's enough to run just about any old dos software.
This is what the config.sys file looks like now.

REM To make a DOS Boot Diskette; See the file C:\DOSBOOT\DOSBOOT.TXT

[common]

devicehigh=c:\windows\himem.sys /testmemff
DEVICEHIGH=C:\WINDOWS\EMM386.EXE RAM
dos=high,umb
buffers=10

rem The below DOS CD ROM driver is not required to run Windows 98.
rem TShoot: DEVICEHIGH=c:\cdrom\OakCdRom.SYS /D:IDECD000

It's still not perfect though because I relized that because my sound card is incompatible with the game, I have to play it with both music and sound effects turned off.
Mario teaches typing is only compatible with soundcards like

SOUND BLASTER

SOUND BLASTER PRO

PRO AUDIO SPECTRUM

PRO AUDIO SPECTRUM 16

BTW, the reason I don't play it on the XP machine is because the main XP machine is mostly my mom's computer and she got really mad after I installed Mario Teaches Typing the last time and made me uninstall it.
There are actually 3 windows XP machines in the house, but none of them are really mine and people are very possessive of their own computers and stuff.
The Windows ME machine isn't even in the house anymore, it's in a dorm room far away.
There's an old windows 3.11 machine in the basement that's not even plugged in and stuff.
I'll have to find the keyboard, power cords, and buy a mouse and speakers for that machine to get it running, but I think I may dust that machine off and try and run Mario Teaches Typing and other old software on that 9 year old PC. The thing cost about $2500 back in early 1995 and now it's collecting dust like it's worthless.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

That's great to hear! Does sound like a Windows XP upgrade may be worth it for you though. Note that many soundcards will work as a sound blaster/or something else if needed. Try all it's options before you give up. XP may take care of the sound issue for you also?


----------

